# Tivo causes new TV set to "lock up" ?



## gmiddlemass (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all

My parents have a UK Tivo (with an upgraded HDD) which has worked fine ever since it was purchased. :up: 

However, this Christmas I bought them a new TV (Toshiba model 32ZP48) and whenever Tivo is selected on the TV, either through one of the AV inputs or through tuning into the signal through RF it causes the TV set to "lock up". The picture is displayed, and Tivo plays, records etc. perfectly but you cannot alter the TV volume or change to another channel or AV input (with the remote or the buttons on the front of the TV)? If the Tivo is switched to standby then the TV functionality returns to normal and you can change volume / channel etc. without any problem.  

If the Tivo is swithed on but another channel or AV input is displaying on the TV then again there is no problem and the TV functions perfectly.

The Tivo worked fine on their old TV with no such problems.

I have tried just connecting through AV (with and without Scart control) and the same thing happens, just connecting through RF and the same thing happens.

The TV is brand new and fuctions correctly with other inputs, VHS video, DVD etc.

Has anyone experienced this problem before as I am at a bit of a loss as to what to try next? As it stands they can still use the Tivo but have to switch it to standby afterwards which they never used to have to do and is a little inconvenient if all they want to do is alter the volume.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Gordon


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

The software needs upgrading to 2.5.5a, the standard 2.5.5 version causes this problem with a number of TV models. It is related to Teletext. You need to ask Customer Services to get the software upgraded.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Also if the tivo has more than a 160Gb drive fitted you will find the 2.5.5a upgrade will kill it (will no longer boot till kernel software re-installed).

If bigger than 160Gb did you do the upgrade yourself or bought as an upgrade?

This will decide which course you take to overcome this problem.

Automan.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As Automan says - DON'T ask for the 2.5.5a version upgrade until you have determined whether your TiVo has the LBA48 kernel installed.

What size drive does this TiVo have?


----------



## Paul Stimpson (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi,

The difference between 2.5.5 (the standard software) and 2.5.5a (the one that fixes this problem) is only one file. 

Do you have a turbonet or a cachecard in the machine? If so it's trivial to connect to the TiVo and replace the file with the new version. If you don't have network then it can be done by taking the drive out and replacing the file in a PC. Did you do your own upgrade or did you buy a pre-upgraded drive/somebody else did it?

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## gmiddlemass (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for all the advice.

The drive is a 160GB drive that I bought pre-configured from tivoland as the original drive inside the Tivo went faulty.

It has no turbonet or cachcard (as far as I'm aware anyway) as it was a completely standard machine bought from new a few years ago.

How do I check if I have LBA48 kernel installed? Is it listed on screen with any of the menu's on setup or system information?

If I contact customer service to get the 2.5.5a upgrade can it be downloaded through the analogue modem (my parents have no broadband or network card) and will they mind that it has been upgraded?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks again for the information, most helpful.

Gordon


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As I said before *DO NOT REQUEST THE 2.5.5a UPDATE* until you have determined what kernel version you are running. If you request the 2.5.5a download while running the LBA48 kernel then the kernel will be overwritten and the TiVo will start behaving strangely, possibly leading to corruption that could require the drive to be wiped and re-configured from scratch.

I suspect it will almost certainly have the LBA48 kernel as it's > 137GB and, AFAIK, TiVoLand always install the LBA48 kernel anyway.

What number of hours are reported on the System Information screen? If it says 185 hours then the full capacity of your drive is being used so you should have the LBA48 kernel or you will already be in the bad situation described above.

If you have access to a PC into which you can temporarily put the TiVo drive then you can manually copy the required 2.5.5a file across, thus avoiding the need for a download and all the problenms it will bring.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Gordon

Where abouts are you/tivo. A friendly tivocommunity member may offer to copy the file over to the HDD for you if you want???


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Does anyone actually use teletext with their TiVo? If not it makes me wonder if these problems could be avoided by using a 2.5.5a image on "pre-configured" TiVos sold without network connectivity?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I have been including a CD with the LBA48 kernel and instructions on how to re-apply it for over a year now, but have recently introduced a feature whereby people can 'self-upgrade' the drive to 2.5.5a while retaining the LBA48 kernel by entering a few commands with the remote. 

I agree, it would probably be easier to just bundle the fix - but then I'd have to explain to everybody that subtitle recording was disabled, which would seem like a negative thing. At least this way I'm adding something rather than taking it away


----------



## gmiddlemass (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi again,

I am located down in Milton Keynes but my parents live up in Scotland, Haddington just outside Edinburgh. They are not too technical I'm affraid which was the main reason for getting them the Tivo in the first place as it's so easy to use, they wouldn't want to be without it now.

I will telephone them to find out what the maximum number of hours are reported on the System Information screen if this will help determin wheather they have the LBA48 kernel.

Thanks again for all your help with this. Great forum, very friendly with lots of useful information.

Gordon


Just called my perents and they say that the tolal max recording time is indeed 185 hours so it looks like I do have the LBA48 kernel.
Looks like the easy fix of calling Tivo for version 2.5.5a is out the window


----------

